# Knocked Up



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2007)

Is anyone else totally excited to see this movie?  I am going to go first thing in the morning with my girlfriends.  I just love Seth Rogan and Paul Rudd!


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Is anyone else totally excited to see this movie? I am going to go first thing in the morning with my girlfriends. I just love Seth Rogan and Paul Rudd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I can't wait to see it!! It looks super funny..


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes!

Im so excited for this movie.


----------



## triccc (Jun 1, 2007)

I wanna see this too, but i dunno if i will actually see it in a theatre.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 1, 2007)

i'm double-dating for this movie tonight... can't wait!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to see this too!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to see it! But I also want to see Shrek 3, Spidey 3, and Pirates 3... what to see what to see.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 2, 2007)

I saw it this afternoon.  It was pretty funny, but since I'm preggers it was probably a bad idea.  LOL!


----------



## rcastel10 (Jun 3, 2007)

I went to go see it yesterday and I really liked it.  I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jun 3, 2007)

Saw a matinee showing of it this afternoon. Really funny & better than I expected it to be. Also didnt expect to see _that_ much haha.


----------



## KAIA (Jun 8, 2007)

I just came from the cinema... i loved it!!! so funny! long time ago I didn't laugh so much ...


----------



## jenii (Jun 8, 2007)

That movie was SO, SO FUNNY. I loved it.

Definitely the funniest movie I've seen in a couple of years.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to see this, It seems pretty funny & I've heard good things, but with my recent life issues running very parallel to the story (from what I've seen at least), I wouldn't be able to make it through without an emotional breakdown.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 12, 2007)

I saw it and I loved it! I thought it was really good.  I disagree with everybody hyping it up to be funnier than 40-Year-Old Virgin, because that was hilarious.  I think they're two kinds of funny.  Both by the same director, so some similarities in the banter between characters.


----------

